# Bulb plants from Petco



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok guys, what did I just buy here? 
I know one of them is the banana plant, and I suspect the other is a water lily of some sort based on the bulb (really a rhizome?) and leaves. It appears to be a true aquatic as well.


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Oops, didn't upload the pic


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, one of them is a banana plant, but I'm not prepared to say what the other is until we can get a better look at it.


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

How's this picture?

ps, it floats. I assume that it needs to be planted in the substrate.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

that's a funky looking bulb! I'd guess it's a Nymphea species but I'll let more experienced people chime in....


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

No clue yet guys?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

It's a type of water lily. Plant the rhizome/corm/bulb and let the plant grow for awhile and see what it 'becomes'. 

-Dave


----------



## dave k (Jan 21, 2008)

yup,i second that,it's a lily


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

In that case I'll start a mystery lily tank


----------

